# The Jupiter 3



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi all,

As some of you know, I was involved with a proposed web series based upon Lost in Space. Originally, the new show was going to be a re-boot with a re-make of "The Reluctant Stowaway." The series would then veer off in another direction, exploring the true purpose of the shadow "Aeolus" organization while still having the occasional familiar LIS aliens show up.

As the planning continued, the Director decided to go for a sequel instead of a re-boot. He felt that substituting new actors for the original characters would invite too many comparisons. Instead, a whole new ship - the Jupiter 3 - with a new crew would take off as a sort of search and rescue mission for the Robinsons.

I was charged with designing the J3 using the same aesthetic but making it scaled properly to fit the sets from the TV show and introducing new spaces.

The J3 ended up being 98'-4" in diameter. This allowed us to keep the identical profile and landing gear from the Jupiter 2. It also allowed us to keep the original sets without altering their dimensions while adding quite a bit of new space.

The show was eventually derailed by the copyright holder of the LIS franchise, however a few of you have asked me to post images of the ship, so here they are. Right now I'll just show the design of the Lower Deck. I'll post the Main Deck later.

KEEP IN MIND that not all the spaces are completely detailed. Some items were going to change depending upon how many sets were going to be built for the show. In particular, the Auxiliary Control room is rather sparse. The black panels were going to be the controls but were never fully designed. The microsatellites would be launched through sliding doors that corresponded to the lower viewport on the Jupiter 2.

--Ron H

Overview of the Lower Deck (NOTE - The circular ceiling soffit in the central commons area is removed for clarity):





The Medical Bay had a retractable freezing tube and a complete diagnostic array:



The Chariot Bay had the chassis of the vehicle sitting on a ramp which lowered to the ground. It was held in place with a ceiling-mounted magna-lock, similar to the Robot's. The glass superstructure was stored in the racks near the top of the image:






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Pretty cool! Where's the rest?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I like it!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: By the way is the Aux. control right beneath the upper deck control???


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

The Gemini XII/Jupiter 2 design was the original and will stand the test of time. "The more they overtake the plumbing, the easier it is to stop up the drain!" 

Nice rendering and extrapolation of the original design though.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Ron.

I have no words to express my admiration for your creativity.  

At the same time, I'm pretty happy to hear of you again. I thought you had abandoned your dream (that became ours) of making the Jupiter 2 viable, coherent, observing the new technologies and those already prospected and all this while respecting the elegant, beloved design of the old spaceship. 

In other words, making the Jupiter 2 possible by means of the Jupiter 3. :woohoo: 

Congratulations and welcome back. :thumbsup:

Well, for whom was speechless, I ended up talking a lot, didn't I?


----------



## MisterM (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Ron. I've been a fan of your work for some time now. I was sorry to see the plug pulled on LIS but am looking forward to Interstellar Odyessy. Outstanding job sir. Outstanding!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

It's like Irwin Allen in a (very) rare moment of clarity. Very nicely done!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

um... WOW!!!!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Outstanding! Waiting anxiously to see the upper deck...! :thumbsup:


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

I really like it! Very well thought out. If they redid LIS, this is how the J2 should be. But I don't see a reactor room, where is the power generator located? How can you have aliens raiding the J3 for it's power, if there is no reactor to sit there glowing and humming?

A question about the props. What type of lasers were you going with? First, or second/third season? Just curious.

David.


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

irishtrek said:


> I like it!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: By the way is the Aux. control right beneath the upper deck control???


Thanks! Yes, the Aux Control is directly beneath the flight deck. There was some discussion about eliminating the Aux Control entirely and replacing it with another laboratory (which was moved to the Main Deck - pics to come). The producers were also considering increasing the crew complement from 6 to 8, in which case two more cabins (or one _deluxe_ suite) would be inserted here.



Krel said:


> I really like it! Very well thought out. If they redid LIS, this is how the J2 should be. But I don't see a reactor room, where is the power generator located? How can you have aliens raiding the J3 for it's power, if there is no reactor to sit there glowing and humming?
> 
> A question about the props. What type of lasers were you going with? First, or second/third season? Just curious.
> 
> David.


There is a roughly 4-foot high crawlspace below the lower deck and above the fusion core. The claustrophobic nature of this space was intentional.

The lasers were based upon the 1st season designs. Costumes were also similar. And a full-size, remote-controlled B-9 Robot was also procured.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Awesome work! Too darn bad the project was cancelled.:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very interesting. It's always fun to see a what if project. Like others have said it's a pity the project so far hasn't been filmed. 

Looking forward to seeing the upper deck.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very interesting. It's always fun to see a what if project. Like others have said it's a pity the project so far hasn't been filmed. 

Looking forward to seeing the upper deck.


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

I am glad this did not go away. Impressive design.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

This is a model I would love to see put into production. I think it would sell ! Any chance of that happening ?? Or am I just dreaming ?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Where does the Space Pod go?


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

Opus Penguin said:


> Where does the Space Pod go?


The Main Deck plans will explain it. I'm gradually getting the whole model together and will post pics sometime this week.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Gorgeous! Great work! Makes for a much more realistic ship.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Outstanding !


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Avian said:


> The Main Deck plans will explain it. I'm gradually getting the whole model together and will post pics sometime this week.


You know, it always seemed to me that since the J2 had a habit of landing/crashing with the main door being at "ground level" (or just above) that the Chariot should have been stowed in the _upper_ deck. Just so you wouldn't have to dig out the garage door/ramp


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> You know, it always seemed to me that *since the J2 had a habit of landing/crashing* with the main door being at "ground level" (or just above) that the Chariot should have been stowed in the _upper_ deck. Just so you wouldn't have to dig out the garage door/ramp



LOL... yeah, the engineers should have predicted this "habit" and made arrangements to make things easier for Robinsons. Maybe they didn't trust on Major West's capabilities as a pilot. :wave:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Fernando Mureb said:


> LOL... yeah, the engineers should have predicted this "habit" and made arrangements to make things easier for Robinsons. Maybe they didn't trust on Major West's capabilities as a pilot. :wave:


I can only assume that the engineers expected, that a crew of highly intelligent people, would use the landing gear provided. Although I have seen a few episodes where the J2 was belly landed. And then upon lift, you see the landing gear being retracted.
And on another note, maybe I shouldn't use the words "highly intelligent people" since Judy was part of the crew. lol :tongue:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

:wave:Whoa, E a s y there lol


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

other than the phrase "astonishingly beautiful" , roadskare is silently awestruck and drooling


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

I like to go with the notion that when taking off from the belly-landing position, the Jupiter 2 rose up on its landing legs during the countdown to blast-off to facilitate ease of getting airborne.


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

I wonder if a magnifying glass could be placed into the body of the main viewing port, so as to make the small compartment seem bigger. That would seem to actually make the ship smaller as seen from the outside, seeing as figures inside look larger. Thus you appear to keep the exterior small while actually having enough room to actually put everything.


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

Some shots of the revised, 3-person flight consoles. Generally the idea here was to meld the classic button-n-lights of the original with some newer heads-up data displays that recall the original B-205 units. The glass elements could retract into the console and the viewport itself would also have integrated displays:

Science Console:



Pilot Console:



Engineering Console:



View showing scale of elements including the 30-foot-wide viewport. The seat floor mounts were going to change to allow them to slide forward & back, but I never got around to that detail in this version:



These were some ideas tossed around for the animated displays:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSXtFoZ1DLQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2BlrlPgsr0


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Avian

.....jaw dropped.....


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Avian
> 
> .....jaw dropped.....


Yeah... same here... speechless.


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

I loved your site and was so thrilled with your project. So sad what has happened. Love your version updated but still has the feel of the original.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

This is how "reboots" should be done! With love and RESPECT for the original! Modernize it, sure, but keep the original "feel" intact!

Fantastic job.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

:woohoo:


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone! _ Really_. I'm so often in awe of you guys' physical models that I could never post pics of my own PL Jupiter 2, which I feebly put together when the kit was first issued and I had ten thumbs. 

Anyhow... We were going to use the freezing tubes virtually as-is, so here's a pic of the "existing" J2's tubes from my website. I would have probably altered the control panels just tiny bit (maybe a subtle data display in the black areas) but the whole installation looked so good in the original series that we felt it should be pretty much left alone.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh my goodness!


----------



## MisterM (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow! You have a real talent. Thanks so much for sharing these. I'm curious, how long did it take you to get to this point in the redesign?


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you! I think it probably took a week or so to figure out exactly what the diameter of the J3 should be given the following restrictions:

1) It had to have the identical profile as the J2 and allow for some minor alterations to the hull openings. I worked with Ron Gross' drawings for the hull and gear profiles. (Thanks Ron :wave

2) We wanted to keep the distinctive main viewport - still proportionate to the original - but not have it unreasonably huge. It had to work with the placement of the decks (i.e. not too high or low). This one factor made a major contribution to the size of the ship.

3) It had to accommodate two full decks. We felt the impossible "3rd deck" in the fusion core would have made the ship much too big. Instead we opted for a tight crawlspace under the lower deck.

4) The landing gear had to work with the lower deck in a logical, realistic way, and utilize the lower deck "commons" from the Jupiter 2.

It turned out that placing the top of the lower deck at exactly the break in the lower hull worked perfectly. The lower deck is then 174.5" above the ground. This produces a reasonable stairway that has 3 fixed risers at the top, 13 on the retractable leg, and another 6 risers in an extending stair assembly tucked into the landing foot. Each riser is just shy of 8" in height with a tread 11.5" deep.

Using the above restrictions (especially the stair) resulted in a ship that is 98'-4" in diameter, or just about 30 meters.

On the 1st page of this thread you can see how the landing legs work with the lower deck. Leg #1 is accessed through a pressure door between the Galley and Med Bay (The Galley and Lab on the J2). Leg #2 has an airlock conveniently located exactly where the "engine access door" was on the J2. Since Leg #3 does not allow an exit, the space at the top of the leg neatly accommodates the bath, again, in exactly the same spot as it was on the J2.

A quick section diagram illustrates the relationship:



For a video demonstration, go here:






And here:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Avian, your work here is truly exceptional. I can't tell you how much I enjoy your every new picture; I thank you profusely for this!!!

Now I have to ask, what are your very favourite episodes of LIS? Your being a fan of this calibur, I must KNOW!!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Avian!

I've been following your work since you started posting it here on HT. At first, if I remember correctly, you did an updated version of the Jupiter 2 and later there was a progress for that model with the huge main viewport.

I believe that the current version would be a return to the first stage of the Jupiter 2 with certar changes, right? If I am correct, what would be the main innovations. :wave:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Those animations are terrific! I'm really thankful you decided to share all this with us.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I have but just one thing to say, fantastic!!!!!


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

Again, thanks gang!

@Chrisisall - I loved almost every episode from the 1st season, especially the truly other-worldly ones like "Magic Mirror." I also think a lot of the cinematography of those B&W episodes was underrated. I mean, just look at some of those shots with Dr. Smith in "Wish Upon A Star." They were weirdly and wonderfully incongruent.

I also think episodes like "Anti-Matter Man" or "Hunter's Moon" were also interesting. I have to say, for sheer bizarreness, "The Wreck of the Robot" takes the cake. Pink bowling ball that turns into a golden bomb? Talking chess king? Candlelit scenes? And what could be the wickedest double-entendre in the entire series: _"Judy's inside. Don is teaching her how to make a Boston Cream Pie."_ 


@Fernando - Yes, this "finalized" Jupiter 3 has the viewport pushed back out to its original position. I'm in a bit of a hurry right now but I'll try to post pics later today or tomorrow at least. Thanks!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Avian said:


> I also think episodes like "Anti-Matter Man" or "Hunter's Moon" were also interesting.


While first season is my preferred viewing, you just nailed two of my three favourite third season efforts. Visit To A Hostile Planet is #1.:thumbsup:

Too bad you didn't work on that LIS movie...


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

@Chrisisall - Ah, yes "Visit to a Hostile Planet" was also a favorite. I loved seeing the Jupiter 2 out in the daylight!

Here's the plan of the Main Deck. The central area is virtually identical to the J2. Areas sketched in blue indicate the doorways. I'll post additional close-ups in a day or two. It's 72 and sunny here in Minneapolis so I'm going to take advantage of the weather 



The Laboratory:



Cabin F:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Awesome stuff as usual!!



Avian said:


> @Chrisisall - Ah, yes "Visit to a Hostile Planet" was also a favorite. I loved seeing the Jupiter 2 out in the daylight!


You probably already know this, but on the extras of Planet Of The Apes, they have Roddy McDowall's home movies showing his helicopter arrival at FOX where you can plainly see the full size J2 in a lot for that episode!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Very beautiful design and colors combination of the newer spaces.


----------



## MisterM (Oct 17, 2009)

Really great work here. I can't stress that enough.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Excellent work sir.
In my opinion, This is exactly what the NewLine LIS movie lacked.

Yes we were treated to cameo's of some of the original cast, Dick Tufeld voicing the Robot, And a short sequence of the Jupiter 1..But they concentrated way to hard updating and redisigning what made the classic series so identifiable with the original fans in the first place.:freak:

It's to bad really that a new LIS reboot movie is not in the cards, Maby if they consulted with an artist like you, They could get it right.

Unfortunately it looks like the chance to do a proper LIS movie has come and gone.


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

Again, thanks! Shown in the plan of the lower deck, we thought that we'd use the outline of the lower viewport of the original J2 as a door for the launch of the microsatellites. The Auxiliary Control would then have an electronic viewscreen.

However, I also did a study of how the viewport would work if we decided to keep it _a la_ the J2. Here's some of those geometric studies. I determined that in order to keep the same "look" from the exterior, the top of the viewport would be about 54" above the lower deck.

Not a perfect solution for looking straight ahead, but it would make a nice observation lounge from orbit!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Where are my socks????
Oh. You just knocked them off...


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I would go with that solution for three reasons:

1st - As in space there is no up and down, it doesn't matter, when you are looking to the stars, whether your eyes are directed upwards, turned down, or towards the front. Even in orbit, the traditional Earth position when viewed from space, with the "roof" of the spaceship (whatever) coinciding with the north pole, only serves to not leave us dizzy when watching movies;

2nd - As the auxiliary control is on the same deck of cabins, should also serve to be a recreation area;

3rd - Well... is more like the original.


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

^Yes, Fernando, I would agree on all counts. I was actually a little disappointed that the producers wanted an electronic viewscreen for the Aux Control. But, since it is my model  I'd tend to go ahead with the viewport option. I like the idea of a recreational area. I could also see this as a primary "watchtower" space if the J3 is landed. It would provide a good view to any approaching creatures. The microsatellites can be launched from another location. So maybe I'll spend a little time and develop that. If anyone has more suggestions for this area, I'm all ears!


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

Sure, if it's doubling as a rec area add a few wrap around couches and game tables and it will be a LIS version of Ten Forward. Just add a nice bar because I can't imagine not needing a good drink after fighting off a big carrot!


----------



## seaview62 (Nov 30, 2012)

In awe!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

m jamieson said:


> Sure, if it's doubling as a rec area add a few wrap around couches and game tables and it will be a LIS version of Ten Forward. Just add a nice bar because I can't imagine not needing a good drink after fighting off a big carrot!


Couches would be fine, why not? And I can imagine something better, like Dr Smith awakening "in the morning", getting some coffee at the galley and then going to sit at the auxiliary viewport trying to find the Sun among billion of stars while repeating to himself "the pain, the pain".


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow! And I thought that I was a Lost in Space fan... I love all of these designs so very much. Mainly, they are different from the original design, but incorporate so much of the original design, you don't even mind what differences are there. When you look back at the 1990's film, it makes you wonder why they felt the need to go with the "organic" designs that they crafted up.

This is wonderful!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

If those 1998 LIS movie designs were used in any other sci-fi movie, They would have been embraced by most people.

They just didn't work for a Lost In Space movie.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Agree 100%!:thumbsup:

They were simply superb and avant-garde for 1998. Even today, most interior designs doesn't exceed those.


----------



## andrewmc (Aug 3, 2008)

Regarding your photos of the main flight deck... why the steering wheel? It wasn't in the original series and makes even less sense in the modernized version. They included it in the Spindrift for Land of the Giants, but that vehicle was more of an advanced aircraft than spaceship. There is a control stick at the Astrogator for maneuvering with the thrusters.


----------



## MOSUGOJI (Oct 26, 2010)

Oddly enough the Spindrift not only had the 2 steering yokes but it also had a pair of joysticks for the pilot and co pilot. I think a joystick for the piloting console would look better persinally than the steering wheel. But other than that it's perfect.


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

I too was sorry to see the plug pulled on the project. Your work is outstanding and I thank you for sharing it here again! I love the idea of taking the original design aesthetics and incorporating a bit more realism. Bravo! :thumbsup:


P.S. I agree with those above that a joystick or two would be preferable to a yolk! There are even conventional airliners now that have sidesticks instead of a wheel. :wave:


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes, I agree about the wheel. Would something more in the lines of this be better? I'm always open to suggestions!

The original pilot seats are a little weird in their proportions. To accommodate a chair with a couple of joysticks would require raising the arms for comfort. The pics show how that might work. I felt an additional "layer" of structure raising the arms might be better than changing the expected low-slung shape of the original arms. The blue figure is a 6-foot seated man. 



Here is a revised floor mounting system allowing the chairs to slide forward/backward and swivel side to side:



Ergonomic studies:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

wow....


----------



## MOSUGOJI (Oct 26, 2010)

That's perfect now! Reminds me of the flying sub's joysticks.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Go ahead!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

Very nice. The new seat pedestals are a great improvement as well.

On airplanes, those "joysticks" are called side stick controllers or SSCs and typically control pitch and bank. One is installed at each pilot station. On the Jupiter 3, perhaps the second SSC could control yaw and perhaps forward or aft direction of flight.


----------



## MOSUGOJI (Oct 26, 2010)

I think that the astrogator's control stick is used to program a preset course and also in emergencies where it needs to be under temporary manual control to adjust the course. The side sticks could be used for strictly manual flight.


----------



## andrewmc (Aug 3, 2008)

If you retain the joystick and pop-up panel at the astrogator similar to the series, that could be used for manual control/emergencies.

On long flight segments, no manual maneuvering would be required, so maybe the joysticks could be hidden in the control console and deploy only when needed... think of Star Trek and that scanner Mr. Sulu had in the helm console that extended upwards when needed.

Exactly how much modernizing do you plan to do for the final controls/systems? If you go to Star Trek like touch displays, you could eliminate a joystick altogether. One advantage would be that you could reconfigure the console panels as required... one mode in flight, another when on the surface.

Is the intent to still be able to fold down the pilots' seats and stow them under the consoles similar to the series? Although there, I think it might have been that the pilot chair was stowed in a cut out of the console so that the folded back became a panel surface.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

....DROOOOOOOL!...every time i visit this thread i get a thrill:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## andrewmc (Aug 3, 2008)

Earlier in the development of the revised ship, you'd had a room on the upper deck holding the acceleration/crash couches to replace the series' ones on the lower deck that extended from the side consoles of the lab and observation areas. With the room on the upper deck gone, it appears two could still be incorporated into the observation area, but the replacement of the lab with an enclosed medical bay eliminates the others. There doesn't seem to be any available wall space around the lower deck to build in more. Maybe with the larger observation area, you can have the crash couches extend from the side consoles in the observation area itself rather then pointing into the center of the deck. I always liked the visual of the couches extending/retracting into the cabinets. My preference would be to have them closer in design to the pilots' chairs and actually fold up to take up less space when not in use. In the series, they just slid back into the ends of the cabinets, which also had doors on the front for storage, trash disposal, etc. when it was obvious that the couches were behind the doors.

I was also wondering on the backstory you're associating with this Jupiter 3? For the web series, it was originally still the concept of the Robinson family, then changed to be a new crew of 8(?) unrelated crew sent out on a follow-up mission. Now that you are doing this independently as a strictly creative exercise, I see you have 7 single cabins laid out in this one. Are you imagining the Robinsons using this ship or someone else?

Are you making any modifications to the robot along with the revised Jupiter 3. For instance, his control panel and power pack are very dated along with his old fashioned tapes (though they are hidden in his interior)?


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone!

*@Wattanasiri* - Yes, I agree that would be a good use for the second SSC. Since the J3 (and J2 for that matter) doesn't have any control surfaces, I's imagine that these controls would manipulate the gravity field to simulate the handling of an airplane when the ship is in atmospheric flight, making the ship more intuitive to a seasoned pilot.

*@MOSUGOJI* - Yes, I thought that was the case as well. 

*@andrewmc* - I'll play around with the retractable SSCs. That might be a nice little detail.

Regarding the modernizing, I'd like to retain many of the traditional buttons-n-switches but blend them with more modern digital screens and controls. Someone over at SciFi-Meshes.com suggested that an all-touchpad system would be subject to all sorts of issues with electrical fields and, perhaps, the occasional cosmic ray burst. So it seemed to make sense to go with a blend and so tie the new ship back to the J2.

Regarding the folding of the seats, yes, I will investigate how I can make them at least partially stowed. I thought the original design was clever!

Regarding the crash couches, the director decided to eliminate them in favor of adding one more sleeping cabin in place of the "Safety Cabin" that used to be on the main deck. I like the idea of re-introducing them in the observation lounge. Another idea was to re-design the individual cabin beds to act as crash couches in an emergency. This would also maximize survivability by spreading the crew around the ship rather than concentrating them into one spot.

I'd be happy to relate the backstory to the series. I don't know if this is the appropriate thread for that though. It's rather extensive!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Avian said:


> Thanks for the feedback, everyone!
> Regarding the crash couches, the director decided to eliminate them in favor of adding one more sleeping cabin in place of the "Safety Cabin" that used to be on the main deck. I like the idea of re-introducing them in the observation lounge. Another idea was to *re-design the individual cabin beds to act as crash couches in an emergency.* This would also maximize survivability by spreading the crew around the ship rather than concentrating them into one spot.


In the modern big airplanes, the couches on the first class can be turned into bed. Not that I have ever traveled in one of them,  but it could serve as start point.


----------



## MisterM (Oct 17, 2009)

Avian said:


> I'd be happy to relate the backstory to the series. I don't know if this is the appropriate thread for that though. It's rather extensive!


Are you kidding me? This is a trick question? Right? 

I'm not sure this thread would be appropriate either but if you point us at a link I would be there in a red-hot-minute.

Please? And thanks for sharing your work. If the web series has gone on I'm sure it would have been a big hit. Great work!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome looking design overall! :thumbsup:


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

MisterM said:


> Are you kidding me? This is a trick question? Right?
> 
> I'm not sure this thread would be appropriate either but if you point us at a link I would be there in a red-hot-minute.
> 
> Please? And thanks for sharing your work. If the web series has gone on I'm sure it would have been a big hit. Great work!


Thank you!.

OK, so here's the link to the backstory & technical guide. Keep in mind this is not an outline of the plot, just a reference guide for the scripts. The set-up is similar, but not identical, to the original show. The chief difference is that the Jupiter 2 mission is secret, not public.

http://avian.zxq.net/Jupiter3.html

If you care to explore more about the technology of the Jupiter 2, I can recommend Duane Couchot-Vore's wonderful explanations, upon which some of the backstory is based. Duane is an engineer and has given a lot of thought about the J2!

http://www.duane-n-lisa.net/stories/lis_j2.php


----------



## MisterM (Oct 17, 2009)

Headed there now! At the risk of sounding repetitive, Thanks!

Update. Read the material and I think it would have made for great viewing. I'm convinced that your web series would have been a huge hit. The back story was well thought out and quite intriguing. It's too bad that the IP owner chose to be so ... Well, lets just leave it at that. It's great that you have allowed us to have this short glimpse into what could have been.


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

As _andrewmc_ suggested, I played around with the idea of having the crash couches fold up. In the show it looked like they might be able to, but they were in fact built on a fixed frame. I thought it might be a nice little challenge to take the pieces of the couch and see how they could fit together.

I kept the same shapes but altered the frame and the arm supports (they were the toughest parts to get into the correct orientation). 

Here's a rough study that includes showing how they could fit within lower cabinets. (More details are visible if you watch it in HD mode)


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Well executed...


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

You are a genius. Incredible.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Great stuff! An artist AND an engineer...


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

B-9 said:


> You are a genius. Incredible.





Fozzie said:


> Great stuff! An artist AND an engineer...


*GASP!!* I make those ... *GASP!!* my words.


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

Very well done and believable. My only recommendation from the "real world" of aviation and space transport would be to "heavy-up" the seat structure a little bit. However, if you are using Miracle Metal to build those seats, they are fine as-is.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweet work on all of this. :thumbsup:


----------



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

Wattanasiri said:


> Very nice. The new seat pedestals are a great improvement as well.
> 
> On airplanes, those "joysticks" are called side stick controllers or SSCs and typically control pitch and bank. One is installed at each pilot station. On the Jupiter 3, perhaps the second SSC could control yaw and perhaps forward or aft direction of flight.


 Agreed, was kind of thinking that the joysticks (and earlier steering wheel) would simply control the Jupiter's thruster elements, with the main drive being controlled by the ships computers and following preset course settings. 
Also, in the Flying Sub, I believe the control sticks were mounted on arms that simply pivoted up and behind the pilot for ease of getting into and out of the seats. I could see an update of that system working here as well.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Avian!

What would be your next step when you have the Jupiter 3 finally done? Are you going to do a short video just showing all the capabilities of the ship, without a crew, or would you already have a plot in mind for a mini adventure?

Thanks for share your art with us. :wave:


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

omg!!! after going through those two links,duane-n-lisa second, as a "simple minded" user and viewer, i'll tell ya i get some of it, but man my friggin head hurts now :lol:
great read though, i'll turn this over to my son who is now 19 and has an even harder head than me


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

JAT said:


> Also, in the Flying Sub, I believe the control sticks were mounted on arms that simply pivoted up and behind the pilot for ease of getting into and out of the seats. I could see an update of that system working here as well.


In the early 1980s, I was on board a 727-100 outfitted with a VIP interior. I was supporting the FAA flight testing of some avionics equipment. Most of the single seats on that plane were a bit larger and much more comfortable than the first class seats in airliner. Each VIP seat could swivel 360° as well as track laterally and longitudinally. I occupied the forward-facing seat at a very nice desk where I could work from during the flight test events. Anyway, during takeoff I found out by surprise the locking mechanism for seat swivel had not engaged on my seat. As the airplane became airborne, my seat did a full 180 swivel in a second or two and I was facing the back of the airplane with only the lap restraint holding me in that seat...A for real Oh $#!t moment. The 727-100 with the latest engines and lightly loaded performed like a rocket during takeoff and climb. For whatever reason, while I was working out the seat problem, I remembered one those Voyage episodes when Admiral Nelson and Captain Crane were being spun around in the Flying Sub seats. I sort of wondered if Richard Basehart and David Hedison would have required wardrobe changes had that level of realism been added to their filming experiences on the Flying Sub set.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

JAT said:


> Also, in the Flying Sub, I believe the control sticks were mounted on arms that simply pivoted up and behind the pilot for ease of getting into and out of the seats. I could see an update of that system working here as well.


The Flying Sub's chair armrest were fixed as the seat swiveled. You may be thinking of the Proteus, whose armrests did pivot up so the pilot could climb up into the seat. 

The Proteus probably used the same surplus B-17 autopilot inmput controls as the Flying Sub.

David.


----------



## andrewmc (Aug 3, 2008)

Avian said:


> As _andrewmc_ suggested, I played around with the idea of having the crash couches fold up. In the show it looked like they might be able to, but they were in fact built on a fixed frame. I thought it might be a nice little challenge to take the pieces of the couch and see how they could fit together.
> 
> I kept the same shapes but altered the frame and the arm supports (they were the toughest parts to get into the correct orientation).


Would it be possible to redesign the crash couches in the same style as the pilot seats on the main deck?


----------



## andrewmc (Aug 3, 2008)

I was looking at your lower deck plans again. It seems that access to the Food Processing area behind the galley is rather awkward, having to go through the chariot bay, etc. Is it possible instead to inset the airlock next to galley a bit (similar to the landing leg next to the elevator and insert a hatch on the side with a short corridor between the landing leg and the galley leading back to the food processing area. Alternatively, if you're willing to deviate a bit from the TV series' galley, you could put a hatch in one of the rear walls of the galley on either side of the table directly accessing the processing area.


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

andrewmc said:


> I was looking at your lower deck plans again. It seems that access to the Food Processing area behind the galley is rather awkward, having to go through the chariot bay, etc. Is it possible instead to inset the airlock next to galley a bit (similar to the landing leg next to the elevator and insert a hatch on the side with a short corridor between the landing leg and the galley leading back to the food processing area. Alternatively, if you're willing to deviate a bit from the TV series' galley, *you could put a hatch in one of the rear walls of the galley on either side of the table directly accessing the processing area.*


That's exactly what I did with one of the models. I replaced one of the galley wall controls with a sliding hatch. I just haven't saved any images from it. I'm tending to agree with you and just make it a permanent change.

I'm always revising things as new ideas come along. Having well over 300 computer models of the J2 and J3 and their various components, I have plenty of electrons to play with. :tongue:

Once again, thanks to everyone for their comments and suggestions! You've given me some fresh ideas to play around with.


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

OK, here's a revised version of the Galley and Food Processing Center that allows for a direct connection between the two.

PIC DELETED - see below


The left Galley control panel has been replaced by a sliding door:



PIC DELETED - see below

View of the Food Processor, the machine that supposedly produces the finished products which are then delivered to the table via a conveyor belt as seen on the show (BTW, all of the darker colored wall panels are conceived of as access panels to the wiring and piping and gadgets embedded in the walls).

PIC DELETED - see below

This whole area is almost directly below the Main Recycling Plant on the main deck. The intent of this space was to provide an area for the actors to push buttons and dismantle parts, and to provide another "intimate" area for intrigue and machinations...  

PIC DELETED - see below


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

That new galley is very creative.


----------



## andrewmc (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks good. Couple of comments. Is it possible to make the hatch a standard style door to match others in the ship? Also, even though the galley uses an automated, dare I say replicator-like process for preparing food, can the rear area include a fridge/freezer unit and food preparation area in case any of the crew want to do things the old fashioned way. 

You could have one of the crew be an amateur chef as a hobby, insisting that the automated systems just can't match old fashioned cooking.


----------



## andrewmc (Aug 3, 2008)

Noticed that the hatch isn't recessed into the floor. Every hatch in the ship should be airtight in case of a hull breach.


----------



## andrewmc (Aug 3, 2008)

I saw your comments on the sci-fi meshes site regarding the changes you made to the pilots' chairs on the flight deck. I agree they seemed very low to the ground in the show, but that was likely because the consoles were also low to the floor. I do prefer the original wide cylindrical base though... You could make the chairs height adjustable. If you actually raised the consoles higher, you could also allow for the chairs to stow away (seat backs folded down) behind panels under the consoles.

You'd also mentioned how you moved the viewport back out flush with the hull, expanding the size of the flight deck... I'd actually warmed to the idea of the recessed viewport in your original version. Perhaps something in-between? It's hard to explain, but I prefer the flight deck located in line approximately with the stasis tubes and communications panel on either side rather than being something you had to walk forward into.


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

OK, so I've completely re-vamped the Galley. I, like _andrewmc_, was not entirely satisfied with the Producer's idea of using the space behind the galley as a mechanical food processing plant.

Hence, the area is now a more conventional kitchen. I used a lot of the Jupiter 2 design _memes _in constructing a new food prep and storage area. As a result I deleted a lot of the previous pictures to keep the thread cleaner.

The areas on either side of the table have been replaced with sliding partitions. I now envision the conveyor belt and machinery behind it to simply be an elaborate beverage dispenser. The number of grain containers for use during flight are doubled. In this area perhaps the semi-cylindrical charcoal-colored bins are dispensers for the various cereals, while the control panels above could modify the grains as they are retrieved from the drum-shaped containers:



Overviews of the new area. The rooms to the rear would be the frozen food storage areas. The sizes and placements are dictated by the structural system of the main saucer:







Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Closer views of the food prep areas. The upper angled pieces on the right side would be small microwave/convection ovens. Others would be storage areas:









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

In addition, the "seed bank" that was originally in the Galley has been relocated and tripled in size. I imagined these to be 90 varieties of grains for hydroponic and/or ground planting. These are "stasis-preserved" until needed:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## MisterM (Oct 17, 2009)

I like the new galley better this way. Great Job as always.


----------



## andrewmc (Aug 3, 2008)

Few more random thoughts on ship layout:

1. Is there room to incorporate a small botanical area in the ship... Maybe something in the rear of the galley where hydroponics could continue to be grown while the ship is in flight OR in the lab where various plants could be grown? Also, the lab could include a few animal habitats for when the crew pick up a "Debbie" during their travels.

2. The general storage area behind the elevator on the lower deck has been removed. There does need to be some cargo/storage room. It would need to be organized a bit better than when shown in the TV show... I think they just had regular boxes stacked on the floor... Would need sturdier containers and some sort of shelving or the like to keep the cargo secure during violent maneuvers. I like the geometric cubes look used in Space 1999, though the cut out corners just waste space. You could use a pattern reminiscent of the airlock designs... Colour code the containers based on contents, etc.

3. Is it possible to increase the diameter do the elevator somewhat? It,would make it easier to move cargo, etc between decks.

4. Will you be redesigning the astrogator to modernize it? I do like the look of the one from the movie, which dropped the dome and had a holo deck type grid from which 3d star maps, planets, etc would be projected above. I also liked the movie's teaser "searching..." Clip.

5. Show hatches in the floor of the lower deck that can be opened to give access to the engine and other systems below deck.

6. Does the ladder lead to a hatch in the bottom of the hull as it did in the show?

7. Have you continued to work on the redesign of the space pod as well?

Thanks


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

andrewmc said:


> Few more random thoughts on ship layout:
> 
> 1. Is there room to incorporate a small botanical area in the ship...


Headroom is maxed out in most areas, though I do have changes for the area to port of the flight deck. I suspect botanical samples would be kept in stasis in flight. Experimental gardens would be set up while planet-bound.



andrewmc said:


> 2. The general storage area behind the elevator on the lower deck has been removed. There does need to be some cargo/storage room.


I have made changes to the Chariot Bay and a couple of other spaces that I haven't posted yet. Increased storage is one of them.



andrewmc said:


> 3. Is it possible to increase the diameter do the elevator somewhat? It,would make it easier to move cargo, etc between decks.


Absolutely, and it is something I already have on my to-do list of experiments.



andrewmc said:


> 4. Will you be redesigning the astrogator to modernize it?


Once again, that is something I have already worked out but haven't yet posted. The new version is a blend of the J2's astrogator, the C57d's astrogator and new digital displays. Rendering it believably requires more work on my part on the FX.



andrewmc said:


> 5. Show hatches in the floor of the lower deck that can be opened to give access to the engine and other systems below deck.
> 
> 6. Does the ladder lead to a hatch in the bottom of the hull as it did in the show?


The existing hatch in front of the lower airlock does lead to the tight crawlspace over the fusion core. The ladder leads to a _tiny _control room. There are certain areas of the ship that were purposefully designed to be claustrophobic so the script writer could use these for plot points. This is one of them.



andrewmc said:


> 7. Have you continued to work on the redesign of the space pod as well?


The re-design is pretty much done. All I have to do is configure the interior a little better.



andrewmc said:


> Thanks


_Thank you!_


----------



## andrewmc (Aug 3, 2008)

Regarding storage space (and you may have already thought of this), if you were to move the bulk of the cryogenic support stuff above the freezing tubes instead of behind them, a lot of space would open up. With the larger scaled ship and assuming the main deck is at a reasonable height, there is a lot of room above the main deck for infrastructure.

In looking at the deck plans again, it occurred to me... You have 7 cabins, meaning at least 7 crew members (couples could be co-habitating), but have only 6 cryo tubes?


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes, the cryogenics space takes up a lot of room. This was originally because of the narrative backstory and the desire to have a "really techie mechanical space" somewhere on board for the series. Much of it could be moved above the main deck in favor of a cargo bay. That location would work because it is right next door to the Pod Bay.

The 7th cryo tube is in the Med Bay. However, the number of crew members changed from 6 to 8 during the writing of the show so there are still inconsistencies in the ship as a result. I preferred the crew at 6 or 7 max.


----------



## andrewmc (Aug 3, 2008)

With the expanded ship, you could possibly increase the number of cryo tubes from 6 to 9 by having 3 per section instead of two.

For a techie "mechanical" space, you have the computer core next to the main airlock. You also have the crawl spaces above the main deck and below the lower deck for that claustrophobic feel.

Any chance you can post your current general deck plan views of the upper and lower decks to reflect all the changes you made?


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

Avian said:


> Yes, the cryogenics space takes up a lot of room. This was originally because of the narrative backstory and the desire to have a "really techie mechanical space" somewhere on board for the series. Much of it could be moved above the main deck in favor of a cargo bay. That location would work because it is right next door to the Pod Bay.
> 
> The 7th cryo tube is in the Med Bay. However, the number of crew members changed from 6 to 8 during the writing of the show so there are still inconsistencies in the ship as a result. I preferred the crew at 6 or 7 max.


As an alternative, the stasis tubes could be integrated with the beds in the staterooms and serve a dual purpose....comparable to the stasis beds in 2001: A Space Odyssey. People should be lying down and partially restrained while in stasis and not standing up anyway. Presuming each person on board is assigned their own bed means each person will by default also have a stasis chamber.


----------



## andrewmc (Aug 3, 2008)

*No updates in two months...*

I am missing my fix of Jupiter 3 images!


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL. Yes, I do have some updates. The summer here in Minneapolis has been so beautiful I got distracted.  This is the direction I was heading in for the revamped Astrogator. As I mentioned I was thinking of a blend of the J2 and the C57d. It needs more work and detailing but this is the general idea. I'll post some more updates in a couple of days!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I love that design!


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Richard Baker said:


> I love that design!


Me too. But it must be very dangerous...Look what it has done to that poor Man! 

David.


----------



## andrewmc (Aug 3, 2008)

Is the globe all holographics or is there an actual "glass" bubble? If the former, it could easily have several modes of operation, such as a planetary analysis view, like a 3d google earth.


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

Excellent astrogator! This is something that would have been challenging to imagine in the 1960s.


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

andrewmc said:


> Is the globe all holographics or is there an actual "glass" bubble? If the former, it could easily have several modes of operation, such as a planetary analysis view, like a 3d google earth.


It's both. Contrary to pop culture depictions of holograms, they must have a surface on which the image exists. They cannot be floating in air although, of course, we are dealing with a spacecraft that also can't exist with our current state of technology


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi all,

I thought I'd post some updates to the new girl. It's been a while but I finished (mostly, but when is anything _really _finished???  ) both decks. I've put these on a couple of LIS forums but I thought I'd post 'em here too.

I'm planning on detailing the partial deck that is above the main deck. That space houses the defensive beam weapon and the stellar navigation array.

First, the Lower Deck:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

New Year coolness!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## dbrussee (Aug 22, 2008)

*Wow!*

Great to see the update(s). This is inspiring work and eager for more!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

This project is the most impressive "virtual engineering" that I've ever seen. It is simply matchless, it is far above anything that has ever been done in CAD ​​and other programs for CGI.


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks, you guys are very kind!

Here are some shots of the Main Deck. The first is annotated. The 2nd shows a bit of the Pod Bay with the re-designed Pod that exits vertically. The 3rd shows a front view with the crash doors partially retracted.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Awesome work there. Makes you wonder if you took the TARDIS with a few thousand dollars back to 60's and gave Irwin Allen that design... Oh the pain...


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Avian.

If one day you build a game or program that allows for a trip through the inside of the Jupiter 3, I mean, something in which the user could interact with the computer, clicking on buttons to open doors, for example (or touching the screen), I for one, will certainly buy a copy. :thumbsup:

Edit: it would be more like a flight simulator, but allowing the user to "live" in the ship... well... yes, alone.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Yes, can we all get one to virtually live in??


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Avian.
> 
> If one day you build a game or program that allows for a trip through the inside of the Jupiter 3, I mean, something in which the user could interact with the computer, clicking on buttons to open doors, for example (or touching the screen), I for one, will certainly buy a copy. :thumbsup:
> 
> Edit: it would be more like a flight simulator, but allowing the user to "live" in the ship... well... yes, alone.


This is definitely doable if you're familiar with Pendercraft's jaw-dropping Jupiter 2 (and Chariot, Space Pod, Rocket Belt, etc. ) for Microsoft Flight Simulator 9 (AKA Flight Sim 2004: A Century of Flight)


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I knew that and I have all the Pendercrafts files. But, IMHO, this Jupiter 3 is several steps above in terms of... well... everything (I'm not comparing the ships but the CGI).


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks again for the comments!  . 

This Jupiter 3 will be making a cameo appearance in the video I am putting together right now - _"Lost in Space: The Return of the Jupiter 2."_ It should be a big jump in visual quality from my _"Launch of the Jupiter 2"_ video on YouTube. It will be a couple of months before it's ready for posting though. You'll also see a couple of new ships from my imagined LIS universe.


----------



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

Avian said:


> Thanks again for the comments!  .
> 
> This Jupiter 3 will be making a cameo appearance in the video I am putting together right now - _"Lost in Space: The Return of the Jupiter 2."_ It should be a big jump in visual quality from my _"Launch of the Jupiter 2"_ video on YouTube. It will be a couple of months before it's ready for posting though. You'll also see a couple of new ships from my imagined LIS universe.


 Well this is something that will DEFINITELY be worth waiting for, great news indeed. Will be eagerly ( yet patiently) awaiting this video, along with anyone who knows anything at all regarding your work. Excited about the new ships as well. So good to have you back.


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's an sneak peak of one of the scenes from the video still in progress:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Are the numbers on the platform related to the various versions in the Jupiter *Spaceship Class* (wow, did you like it )?


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

^Numbered landing platforms for the shuttles and cargo ships. The J3's are in massive towers above


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

I've revised the laboratory on the main deck. Instead of a storage area - which seemed a bit superfluous given the amount of cabinetry in the lab - there is now an alcove housing an electron microscope. There are additional pieces of equipment on another wall.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Awesomeness continues...


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

So now that the main deck is pretty much complete, I've started on the mezzanine. It's a low-ceilinged space above the main deck that allows access to the upper sensor bubble and defensive laser cannon. It also contains the telescoping mechanism for the stellar observation dome, which was a feature of the original Gemini 12 but was never built for the show. 

Main deck plan:



The mezzanine also houses some upper engine coils. They, along with the gravity manipulators on the lower deck, alter the drive field to propel the ship forward although the ship could technically move in any direction.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Thank you, my good man! Thank you!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Dizzying! Amazing! Thousand times amazing.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Words cannot describe . . . .


 



Sorry, caught up in the moment. 

Awesome work. I hope one day your work will see the light of 3D world with a more physical mock-up for new TV show or movie.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

I have read that they did make the observation dome, but never used it, much like the bathroom and the observation dome was later removed from the set. I have also read that it was the network that kept them from filming the bathroom, that was something you didn't show on network tv back in the 60s! :lol:

Avian, are you going to include the slide-out control panels that the JII had on either side of the main view port? That is something else that never really was shown, although there is a quick shot of one in one episode. A image was posted on this site a couple of years back. 

I am really enjoying your designs and renderings, I hope you will continue to share them.

David.


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

Krel said:


> ...Avian, are you going to include the slide-out control panels that the JII had on either side of the main view port? That is something else that never really was shown, although there is a quick shot of one in one episode...
> I am really enjoying your designs and renderings, I hope you will continue to share them.
> 
> David.


Thanks, David! Yes, I could incorporate those panels. Does anyone know in which episode they were shown?


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Avian said:


> Thanks, David! Yes, I could incorporate those panels. Does anyone know in which episode they were shown?


I wish that I could tell you, but I only know about them from a thread a couple of years back. It was a JII discusion were someone mentioned them, and posted a screen capture. He said that it was just a quick shot in one episode. I think it was a third season episode, but I'm really not sure. I wish I could be of more help.

David.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Krel said:


> I wish that I could tell you, but I only know about them from a thread a couple of years back. It was a JII discusion were someone mentioned them, and posted a screen capture. He said that it was just a quick shot in one episode. I think it was a third season episode, but I'm really not sure. I wish I could be of more help.


David - 

Those panels were never shown in an aired episode...season 3 or otherwise. I remember seeing something about them in a discussion thread, but cannot vouch for the validity of the information.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Avian said:


> Thanks, David! Yes, I could incorporate those panels. Does anyone know in which episode they were shown?


Offhand, I can't think of an episode in which they showed an interior view of the panels in use. An exterior view of one panel being deployed was shown in "Deadliest of the Species", when it stands in for a crash shutter. They were cheating in the scene in which Major West supposedly closes the shutters, since if you look carefully you can see that the panel is parallel to & just inside the window pane. The actual shutter panels were placed outside the cockpit windows for the subsequent interior shots. 

Gary


----------



## Quarl (Feb 14, 2014)

Truly gorgeous! 

I was wondering...do you perhaps have an idea of the total loaded mass of the Jupiter 3? Considering everything in her, I'm thinking at least 200 - 250 tonnes since the inertial system would make her mass inconsequential. Off the mark?


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Gemini1999 said:


> David -
> 
> Those panels were never shown in an aired episode...season 3 or otherwise. I remember seeing something about them in a discussion thread, but cannot vouch for the validity of the information.


I'm sorry, but I have to disagree. The person who posted the information also posted a screen cap. He said that it was just a quick shot, a blink-and-you'll-miss-it sort of thing. I don't remember, it may have even been in the background. 

It is funny that they would go to the expense of building these panels and never really showing them. Especially given how Irwin Allen loved showing off the gadgets.

David.


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

More progress on the Mezzanine level above the Main Deck. The central core is surrounded by additional mechanisms separated by the 8 radiating ribs. Cutouts in the ribs allow access through these service crawlspaces. On occasion in the show it was mentioned that the ship had its own force field generation system. Here it appears as 4 pairs of grids (in red) just below the upper hull surface.

I've added a Pod Bay Control Room with a window to the bay itself. A small room with a ceiling just high enough for a seated crew member, this is where the robotic arm is controlled for deploying the space telescope and retrieving the micro-satellites from orbit.
*
I'm still refining many of these components.* For example, just above the main viewport will be the generators for the plasma window (a real device that exists only in laboratories right now at small scales). The plasma window protects the viewport from the vacuum pressures generated during hyperspeed. Much of the other equipment on this level consists of the "self-repairing" mechanisms that the Jupiter 2 supposedly had.


----------



## MisterM (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow. Just wow. Great Job! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

"Allen Space Telescope" was great. :lol::thumbsup:


----------



## kimba32003 (Dec 17, 2008)

Gary K said:


> Offhand, I can't think of an episode in which they showed an interior view of the panels in use. An exterior view of one panel being deployed was shown in "Deadliest of the Species", when it stands in for a crash shutter.
> Gary


Hi all
I believe the episode in question (can't recall the title) was when the "mist" was enveloping the J2 in flight, a season 3 episode. Was it the same episode when we get that one and only, rare, glimpse of the 3rd floor, the fusion core ? I clearly remember seeing the flight deck with John and/or Don standing in front of the closed viewport shutters !


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Is this what you are looking for?


That is one of the crash doors that can cover the main port. The slide-out panel was basically a light box with transparencies lit from behind. Like the control panels on ST:TNG.

David.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

You must done your homework on this one.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

These are all I have of the 3d season panels. Only one of the panels was shown on screen and only from the outside looking in. It wasn't a screen grab that was posted on the other thread but this composite image from someone here on Hobbytalk. I can't remember who (x15a2?). Please forgive me for re-posting your work?

Awesome work, as always, Avian!!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

* gotta say, it annoys me as to why the hell the "copyright holder" would have any issue with this..Its not like Lost in space is making any Real revenue these days, aside of a few model kits, and toys..."want a dollar"??"no thanks, I got one..."*


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

This is an awesome creation, Avian. It's by far the best visualization of the LIP style craft I've ever seen. Your upper deck certainly makes more sense than that one large room on #2. It almost looks like you could go someplace in it, which is pretty impressive for one of sci-fi's least plausible craft.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

The level of detail is "Most Impressive".


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

My God--the detail.


----------



## transwarp (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi Avian. Magnificent work. any chance you can direct me to where all your images cane seen. Thanks


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah. I'm with Transwarp on this...without pix, this thread is useless...

Doug


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Radiodugger said:


> Yeah. I'm with Transwarp on this...without pix, this thread is useless...
> 
> Doug


Yeah. I remember when this thread had all the images. It was... glorious...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

One of the problems with hosting images elsewhere- there are some nice ones further back in the thread though.

I stopped using Photobucket last year but I kept things there in case an old thread or link surfaces. I just post new ones on Imgur now.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

I find this happens a lot on this site...I don't think I'll open older threads from now on...complete waste of bandwidth. One would think today's tech could handle a simple thing like a JPEG, but no. 

Can't do _a thing_ here, I guess... :-/

Doug


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Radiodugger said:


> I find this happens a lot on this site...I don't think I'll open older threads from now on...complete waste of bandwidth. One would think today's tech could handle a simple thing like a JPEG, but no.
> 
> Can't do _a thing_ here, I guess... :-/
> 
> Doug


The loss of images in older posts is quite common on almost all of the forums I frequent regularly. Software has to be updated (or replaced, in some cases) and sometimes the links to those images become "broken" because the updated/new software doesn't know how to interpret the link information, so it does nothing and simply leaves a blank space where the image(s) should be.

Another problem occurs when the original poster hosts the image files on another site like Photobucket or Flickr, then moves or deletes those files for whatever reason; the forum software can't post the images if it can't find them.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Zombie_61 said:


> The loss of images in older posts is quite common on almost all of the forums I frequent regularly.


I find that to be true in my case as well. It's _infuriating_ when doing research. It makes a forum seem cheesy, although HobbyTalk is anything _but_. This problem needs addressing. Some kind of archive. Ha! Photobucket! "Bucket" indeed! :tongue:



Zombie_61 said:


> Another problem occurs when the original poster hosts the image files on another site like Photobucket or Flickr, *then moves or deletes* those files for whatever reason...


A VERY unprofessional thing to do. If one wants to be taken seriously, that is. I dunno. Maybe I take this hobby _TOO_ seriously sometimes... :jest:

Doug


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I believe Avian is Haslieus00. His work is really quite incredible, as you can see at his YouTube channel:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC24OwHvC5vkUfsTcEACciQA
His still images were works-in-progress toward his animations. 
If you want to keep these videos, you can use a nifty little program like "Download YouTube Videos as MP4" if you're using Firefox. Adds a little download button underneath the screen that even lets you choose resolutions, if more than one is available. Other browsers have similar add-ons.
Simply stunning stuff. If you have time for only one video, it has to be this one:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlueEvI1PY4


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Avian/Haslieus00's work _is_ quite incredible! The fleeting nature of the Internet and the lack of permanent storage in this age has me stumped. I see YouTube finally went HD. 

I wonder when forums will store members _own_ pix on the site without buckets and will-o-the wisp web storage? The _incredible_ value of this thread is forever lost...

Doug


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Radiodugger said:


> ...I wonder when forums will store members _own_ pix on the site without buckets and will-o-the wisp web storage?


Some do, including Hobby Talk (see that little "My Photos" link below your username?). But the amount of space they allot to each member is limited, so you either run out of space and have to store photos offsite anyway, or run out of space and have to delete older photos in favor of the new photos you want to post. And then we're right back where we started.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Zombie_61 said:


> ...the amount of space they allot to each member is limited, so you either run out of space and have to store photos offsite anyway, or run out of space and have to delete older photos in favor of the new photos you want to post. And then we're right back where we started.


Exactly. Here we are in 2016, and STILL we have these problems! 

Doug


----------



## transwarp (Dec 9, 2012)

ive checkes diff venues where his work was posted. but still the same some are viewable others not. does he still have a web site?


----------

